# Who is this fighter?



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

This is going to be a long shot. I can't recall if he was on TUF or some UFC fight card. He had several Tatoo's I believe. But the 2 most distinctive for me were his kids names. Two names, I believe 2 boy names. And Pretty sure they were both on his back.

I would be happy with the fighters name, or the kid's names. Anyone? 
! =)


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Mike Nickels, maybe? That is the first thing I think of when I think of TUF and tattoos.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

chris777 said:


> This is going to be a long shot. I can't recall if he was on TUF or some UFC fight card. He had several Tatoo's I believe. But the 2 most distinctive for me were his kids names. Two names, I believe 2 boy names. And Pretty sure they were both on his back.
> 
> I would be happy with the fighters name, or the kid's names. Anyone?
> ! =)


Can you remember what happened in the fight you saw him in or who his opponent was or even when it took place roughly? was he black, white or asian etc


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

He was white or at least light skinned. Not black. Was probably roughly a year ago when I saw the fight. Can't really recall what happened in the fight. If I think of anything else I'll post it.


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Mike Nickels, maybe? That is the first thing I think of when I think of TUF and tattoos.


Pretty sure he didn't have as many tattos as Nickels. It was like cool lettering of his kids names.


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

He wasn't heavyweight. Pretty sure he wasn't light heavy either. It COULD have been strikeforce, but I highly doubt it. I don't watch strikeforce much.

To make it easier. Can you guys just name any fighters you know that have names of their kids tatoo'd on them. TWO names! Not one. At least one of the names is a boy name. They are somewhat "modern" names. Nothing like "John" or "Frank".

I know it's not much, but some of you guys just know this kind of shit!!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Babalu?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

We need more information

1 - The big thing is where did you see the fight, I assume it wasn't a PPV so was it on your computer or TV?

2 - hair color, hair cut? Was he bald? Was it shaved? or was it a little more bushy?

3 - what do you recall about the guy he was fighting

4 - did he have any other tattoos


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

John8204 said:


> We need more information
> 
> 1 - The big thing is where did you see the fight, I assume it wasn't a PPV so was it on your computer or TV?
> 
> ...


Vague memories man...

1) It feels like it was some free UFC event. And he was an undercard. But I can't be sure. It was on my TV for sure.

2) Dark, short hair. Possibly spiky?

3) no freakin idea.

4) i think he did, but I only recall the two.

Honestly? The reason I'm looking. Baby names. The wife liked those names, but can't remember them now. So I've been googling trying to find this fighter, no luck so far. If you've ever had a kid you know how hard it is to compromise on baby names. And I remember liking these names too, haha. But can't remember what they were, or who it was.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

chris777 said:


> Vague memories man...
> 
> 1) It feels like it was some free UFC event. And he was an undercard. But I can't be sure. It was on my TV for sure.


Okay now this question will take you from 40 guys to 10 guys what season do you think this fight took place in?


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Okay now this question will take you from 40 guys to 10 guys what season do you think this fight took place in?


This was a little while ago. Anywhere from Aug2010 to April 2011. It was definitely inside an octagon. And it was an event, lots of ppl in the stands. And I only remember seeing the names ONCE. Which makes me think it wasn't a TUF contestant. Could have been someone on the TUF finale undercard?

Let me also say that the tattoo's were just black. No colored flags or anything. Two names. At least one name was a boy's name.

Was watching it and thinking.."Those are cool names, I should write them down for when I start thinking about kid names". And I didn't write them down...now she's pregnant. And I can't remember.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Okay

so the guys it might be

Danny Castillo 
James Te' Huna
Donald Cerrone
George Roop
Jeremy Stephens
Brian Foster
Ryan Jensen
Carlos Condit
Efrain Escudero
Dan Miller

So check those guys out, I would start with Dan Miller


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Okay
> 
> so the guys it might be
> 
> ...


Wish it woulda been that easy. No, none of them.


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

I need some MMA trivia superstar. 

Name every non-heavy weight MMA fighter who has fought in an octagon in the past year, has 2 kids, and has both their names in blank ink on his back. Not African American(could be dark skinned, but not black).

That's gotta be a short list.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

John Gunderson?

Lightweight, white, fought at UFC 130, has 2 daughters, has tattoos (cant make out what they are/say though).


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

mattandbenny said:


> John Gunderson?
> 
> Lightweight, white, fought at UFC 130, has 2 daughters, has tattoos (cant make out what they are/say though).


Good guess! But no. His only back tattoo says "GUNS".


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hmm it was mentioned before: George Roop? Checked on Wikik says he has a boy named "Payden" - that's pretty modern ...

This is kinda fun, will keep looking after I come back from uni if it's not him.


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Hmm it was mentioned before: George Roop? Checked on Wikik says he has a boy named "Payden" - that's pretty modern ...
> 
> This is kinda fun, will keep looking after I come back from uni if it's not him.


Ya I saw that. I checked all the guys he listed, it's not him.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Can I just ask why we need to find out?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

TUF? Demarcus?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Brad Tavarez
Spencer Fisher
Chris Camozzi
Ross Pearson
Rob Kimmons
Luiz Cane
Leonard Garcia

?


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

anderton46 said:


> Can I just ask why we need to find out?


I guess I never explained in this thread why. My wife and I are trying to decide on baby names. And while watching this fight we both thought both the names were kind of cool. And if you've had a kid you know how hard it is to compromise on a name. But we can't remember the fighter or the what the baby names were.

It's not a huge deal, and I doubt we would even use the names. I guess I didn't realize how hard of a search this would become.

But after doing all this, my curiosity is piqued so I am trying to find out just to find out!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wait so you want us to name a MMA fighter with tattoos....ummm....all of them but Forrest Griffin?

Kidding, not a clue man.


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

chris777 said:


> He wasn't heavyweight. Pretty sure he wasn't light heavy either. It COULD have been strikeforce, but I highly doubt it. I don't watch strikeforce much.
> 
> To make it easier. Can you guys just name any fighters you know that have names of their kids tatoo'd on them. TWO names! Not one. At least one of the names is a boy name. They are somewhat "modern" names. Nothing like "John" or "Frank".
> 
> I know it's not much, but some of you guys just know this kind of shit!!





chris777 said:


> Vague memories man...
> 
> 1) It feels like it was some free UFC event. And he was an undercard. But I can't be sure. It was on my TV for sure.
> 
> ...





chris777 said:


> I need some MMA trivia superstar.
> 
> Name every non-heavy weight MMA fighter who has fought in an octagon in the past year, has 2 kids, and has both their names in blank ink on his back. Not African American(could be dark skinned, but not black).
> 
> That's gotta be a short list.





Life B Ez said:


> Wait so you want us to name a MMA fighter with tattoos....ummm....all of them but Forrest Griffin?
> 
> Kidding, not a clue man.


Did you even read this thread?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

chris777 said:


> Did you even read this thread?


We're doing you a favour. Chill.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Chill Winston!!! I'll do some digging.....


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Was doing a quick search to try and help. Looks like were not the only ones who can't help.

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/name-fighter-1758969/


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

God Sh*rdog has some shitty remarks on there! Not surprised.

Chris777...did you join MMAF and Sherdog JUST to look for two baby names tattooed on a fighter? You've posted bugger all else so far lol.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

chris777 said:


> Did you even read this thread?


I think you need to calm down. Sherdog would probably be a better place for your search, if you're going to freak out over a joke. did you not read that I added, I have no idea.


----------



## chris777 (Aug 1, 2011)

Indestructibl3 said:


> We're doing you a favour. Chill.


lol..i'm chilled. don't you worry.



Tyson Fury said:


> Was doing a quick search to try and help. Looks like were not the only ones who can't help.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f2/name-fighter-1758969/


Yes sherdog has no MMA genius' either! =)



LizaG said:


> God Sh*rdog has some shitty remarks on there! Not surprised.
> 
> Chris777...did you join MMAF and Sherdog JUST to look for two baby names tattooed on a fighter? You've posted bugger all else so far lol.


Sherdog are a different type of breed on that forum, lol. And yes I created accounts to ask this question. Google failed me so I thought ..why not?



Life B Ez said:


> I think you need to calm down. Sherdog would probably be a better place for your search, if you're going to freak out over a joke. did you not read that I added, I have no idea.


Didn't mean to make you mad. Just didn't look like you read the thread before posting is all.


----------

